# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  AC Milan - Djajte Kuq & Zi ne sezonin 2008-09

## beerti

Kjo eshte tema e re per skuadren e Milan. Pershendetje te gjithe tifozeve.
PS: Ronaldinho eshte i madh

----------


## MaDaBeR

Urime per fitoren ne fundjave te gjithe bashke-tifozeve te Milan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fittox

*Pirlo: Duhet ta fitojmë Lazion 

Mesfushori i Milanit, Andrea Pirlo, thotë se ekipi i tij duhet tё fitojё nё ndeshjen e ardhshme ndaj Lazios, qё zhvillohet tё dielën nё Olimpiko tё Romёs.
Milani udhëhoqi pjesën mё tё madhe tё ndeshjes përballё Genoas, por Diego Milito nё çastet e fundit shёnoi pёr tё barazuar. Nё anёn tjetër Interi fitoi ndaj Cattanias duke kijuar tetё pikё epërsi ndaj Milanit. 

“Lazio po kalon njё periudhё tё vështirё pёr momentin. Duhet ta shfrytёzojmё kёtё dhe tё përpiqemi tё luajmë mirё. Shkojmё pёr tё fituar pasi pёr kёtё kemi nevojё”, ka thёnё Pirlo. 

“Nёse luajmë baras, atёherё do tё ngecim edhe mё shumё pikё mё prapa, pavarësisht qё ka edhe shumё pёr t’u luajtur, duhet tё fitojmë”, ka shtuar italiani.*

telegrafi sport

----------


## arbereshi_niko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6gnZ...layer_embedded

Goooool :djall i fshehur:

----------


## puroshkodran

Sot mberriti leja e trasferimit te Milan te mbrojtesit brazilian Mattioni. Qe sot, 20 vjeçari eshte ne dispozicion te Ancelottit.


Fitim ineristi. Mund te kishe vene nje titull tjeter per temen tone. Me e bukura eshte se ju vjen keq kur komentojme ne temen tuaj, kurse ju mund te hapni nje tem te re per ne. Nejse. Ne milanistet shquhemi per zotnillek dhe nuk na ngel hatri   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## puroshkodran

*Te mbledhurit e Milan per ndeshjen ne Rome kunder Lazio*

Abbiati, Dida, Donnarumma, Antonini, Bonera, Darmian, Favalli, Jankulovski, Mattioni, Senderos, Zambrotta, Ambrosini, Beckham, Emerson, Pirlo, Inzaghi, Kakà, Pato, Seedorf, Shevchenko, Ronaldinho. 

*Te padisponuashem:*
Nesta, Gattuso, Kaladze, Borriello, Kalac, Cardacio

*Te demtuar:*
Flamini, Maldini.

----------


## puroshkodran

*FORMACIONET LAZIO-MILAN*

*LAZIO: 4-3-1-2*
Muslera
De Silvestri, Sivigla, Rozenhal, Radu
Brocchi, Ledesma, Matuzalem
Mauri
Zarate, Pandev

*MILAN: 4-3-2-1*
Abbiati
Zambrotta, Senderos, Favalli, Jankulovski
Beckham, Pirlo, Ambrosini
Kakà, Seedorf
Pato


Kemi 4 mbrojtesat e qendres te demtuar. Me Favalli e Senderos kunder Pandev e Zarate e shof shum te veshtire sonte

----------


## Fittox

> *FORMACIONET LAZIO-MILAN*
> 
> *LAZIO: 4-3-1-2*
> Muslera
> De Silvestri, Sivigla, Rozenhal, Radu
> Brocchi, Ledesma, Matuzalem
> Mauri
> Zarate, Pandev
> 
> ...



*Mendoj se kjo ndeshje do te perfundoj me rezultat te barabart.

Shpresoj qe Beckham dhe Zarate te shenojne  .*

----------


## oliinter

veshtir e ka milani sot me lazion por shpresoj ne fitore te milanit pasi dua qe te ndizet akoma me shume lufta per vendin e dyte se i pari eshte i pronotuar

----------


## puroshkodran

*LAZIO-MILAN 0-3*
*Pato 42'
Ambrosini 48'
Kakà 83'*

Milan fiton paster ne Rome duke zhvilluar ne pjese te dyte spektakolare mbas nje pjese te pare te merzitshme. Rezultati mund te kishte qene me i thelle por Pato dhe Kakà gabojne 3 here vetem per vetem me portierin. Shum mire edhe Ambrosini dhe Beckham, i cili sherben dy assist per 2 golat e pare

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Urime mo  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## puroshkodran

> *Mendoj se kjo ndeshje do te perfundoj me rezultat te barabart.
> Shpresoj qe Beckham dhe Zarate te shenojne  .*


ahahahhahaaha 




> veshtir e ka milani sot me lazion por shpresoj ne fitore te milanit pasi dua qe te ndizet akoma me shume lufta per vendin e dyte se i pari eshte i pronotuar


Shihemi ne Derby.....

----------


## puroshkodran

*LAZIO-MILAN*

----------


## Jack Watson

> *LAZIO-MILAN*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=723TSS3HaFI


Flm qe solle golat!

Forca Milan! We're the best!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Warning

kush tha  veshire  do ta kete  kush thaa :@:@  
Jo qe  e kishte  veshtire  po shume te leht madje  ia beri ia  3  golaaa  obob i keni pare ju:P:P
Forza  Milan  Love  yaaa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Shpresojm qe *Nesta* te rikthehet te pakten per ndeshjen kunder Cagliari't ose ne ndeshjen e kthimit me Bremen. Nesta eshte ne listen UEFA.

Per *Kaladze* flitet per javen qe vjen.


*Borriello* sigurisht eshte me i demtuar por te pakten nga fundi i muajit rikthehet.


Kurse *Gattuso* vazhdon te permisoet dhe nga fillimi i Prillit do rikthehet te vrapoj dhe pastaj vetem 10 dite mendoj se do i duen te rikthehet ne form. Edhe Gattuso eshte ne listen UEFA.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Urime per fitoren ndaj Lazio  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MICHI

pse me oqe text ktu mer jahu? apo sju pelqeu kritika? ahahah si i hani postimet si lopa barin. kshu beni dhe hile ne itali

----------


## prenceedi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D28mv...0&oq=lazio-mi#

----------


## oliinter

urime per fitoren ndaj lacios por kujdes se beni njelloj gabimet e fazes se pare.

----------

